

Gasoline is $8.52/gallon in the UK, yet Americans pay $200 more for gas per year - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/fuel-economy-efficiency-gas-oil-uk-usa.php

======
noodle
thats a fairly silly comparison, imo.

as the first few comments point out, the whole of the UK is a large island
about the size of oregon state.

its more of a testament to the structure of cities and land usage in the US
than the gas/car usage. i don't want to use my car, but i use my car because i
have to. my city is a sprawling bike-unfriendly city with few centralized
urban areas and crappy public transit. and i live in a capital city. compared
to an average european city, my city's transportation options are a joke. and
most US cities are just like mine.

just my $0.02.

